# Industrial Clariant Catalyst Question?



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 11, 2020)

I aquired a Clariant Industrial Catalyst its rectangular approx 50lbs & there website shows specs on it and states coated with platinum group metals. It was manufactured in 2014 and aquired in Silicon Valley by a friend who is head of maintenance . 
Anyone have idea if the pgm yields on any Clariant Envicats is profitable?


----------



## nickvc (Mar 11, 2020)

I will bet Lou will know the answer to that


----------



## Lou (Mar 11, 2020)

Is it filled with a corrugated herringbone of stainless 400 series in a stainless 304 or 316 casing?


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 11, 2020)

I called clariant and i referenced the serial # , they sent me this https://photos.app.goo.gl/3qjz5hACXYPw7Fd57



https://photos.app.goo.gl/zJyeQ9PJ2JBduGes8


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 11, 2020)

Maybe we can get idea of any kind of value .


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 11, 2020)

Heres spec sheet confirming pgm


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 11, 2020)

pic of unit


----------

